#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Μετατροπή υπόγειας αποθήκης σε 2 κατοικίες

## marianna_arch

Συνάδερφοι είμαι νέα μηχανικός και μου έτυχε η εξής περίπτωση. Υπόγεια αποθήκη διαχωρίστηκε σε 2 ανεξάρτητα κομμάτια με συμβ. πράξη χωρίς αναθεώρηση άδειας που μετέπειτα ενοικιάστηκαν ως κατοικίες. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για την τακτοποίηση τους;Υπέρβαση δόμησης με 0.5 σε ένα φύλλο καταγραφής φτάνει; Ή να τα αντιμετωπίσω ως 2 ανεξάρτητα σπίτια του ιδίου ιδιοκτήτη;Αλλαγή χρήσης δεν νομίζω οτι θέλει μια που θα βάλουμε υπέρβαση δόμησης. 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον πρόκειται για δύο ανεξάρτητες κατοικίες θα πρέπει να γίνουν δύο αιτήσεις.
Δεν έχει σημασία αν ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ο ίδιος ή διαφορετικοί.

Θα το έβαζα ως υπέρβαση δόμησης με συντελεστή 1,0 εκτός εάν είναι όντως υπόγειο οπότε και θα το έβαζα με 0,5.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι κατοικίες αυτές δεν έχουν κι άλλο όροφο εκτός από το υπόγειο.

----------


## marianna_arch

Είναι ημιυπόγειες αλλά στην άδεια φαίνονται υπόγειες. ναι είναι σε μια στάθμη.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Εγώ θα έλεγα να ελέγξεις εάν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας για τις δύο πλέον κατοικία (πρώην υπόγεια). Εάν υπάρχουν τότε συμφωνώ με τον Χάρη και πηγαίνεις με δύο αιτήσεις. Αν όμως δεν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας πηγαίνεις με ένα παράβολο παρόλο που είναι διαφορετικές κατοικίες.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με τον Περικλή και επισημαίνω ότι όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ανεξάρτητες κατοικίες θα πρέπει αυτό να τεκμαίρεται από τα συμβόλαια.

----------


## Dim84

Και αν θέλει να πάρει 2 ρολόγια ΔΕΗ, ένα για κάθε κατοικία?

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς αν δεν υπάρχει συμβολαιογραφική πράξη που να ορίζει δύο κατοικίες τι γίνεται με τη ΔΕΗ;

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ο Ν.4014/11 είναι ξεκάθαρος ότι υποβάλλεται μια αίτηση για κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία.
Πώς διακρίνει κάποιος μια αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία; Μέσω συμβολαίου. Διαφωνείς;

Αν τώρα υποβάλλουμε μία αίτηση γιατί συμβολαιογραφικά έχουμε μία αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία, μπορούμε να πάρουμε από τη ΔΕΗ δύο ρολόγια;
Ίσως να ακούγεται παράδοξο αλλά θεωρητικά ναι κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## Dim84

Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις έλεγχο συμβολαίων. Εννοείς να πάρεις το 2ο ρολόι με διαχωρισμό ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται η εν λόγω διαδικασία?

----------

